# Will Nokia suvive the downfall?



## ajaymailed (Apr 12, 2012)

As Apple is reaching a trillion dollar level of market cap, Android capturing more than 50% of smartphone market world wide, Nokias downfall continues are unabated.
Investors are losing hope on Nokia, they promised a turnaround with windows but hope is waning as smartphone sales fell by 50% to just 12 million in first quarter, while overall sales fell by 34% to 71 million.

Nokia lowers profit outlook, shares nosedive
TEXT-Fitch:Nokia's profit warning highlights challenge in its transition process | Reuters
Budget Androids has further eaten into Nokia's mid-segment market in India & other developing countries.
Android blitz was so strong that anyone other than Apple is facing hard time. Android phone makers themselves are struggling with profits. The only two companies making humongous amount of money are Samsung & Apple.

Nokia still has 14 billion USD cash to survive for couple of years. But if market share falls like this, then it will become tempting target to takeover, like say Microsoft. Now that Google has got Motorola, it might make some sense MS to get Nokia for cheap price when its performance & stock price fall to very low in future.


----------



## Theodre (Apr 12, 2012)

I really think that Nokia is atlast catching up even though they had a slow start. It will be really interesting if Microsoft takeover the nokia. Lets hope that wont happen and Nokia comes back stronger than ever


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 12, 2012)

Nokia is now no.2 after 14 yrs of dominance!


----------



## red dragon (Apr 13, 2012)

Nokia will make a comeback for sure.
Eventually people will get sick and tired of the hype around Android.


----------



## theredcommando (Apr 13, 2012)

I think Nokia will survive only if they realize that software is as much important as hardware. They really need to shift focus from hardware to software which would be difficult for them because of their legacy. If they take and implement that decision well(assuming they do not adopt Android), Nokia would not require much time to regain the top spot. 

Many other hardware vendors have succeeded on top of Android, if Nokia follows that path they would be just like others. But to walk alone they need courage and IMO MS is not their best counterpart.


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 13, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Nokia will make a comeback for sure.
> Eventually people will get sick and tired of the hype around Android.



Nokia makes excellent hardware... The main question is, is WP7 as good as ICS? Not even close...

Had Nokia selected Android instead of WP7, my next phone would definitely had been a Nokia...


----------



## Tenida (Apr 13, 2012)

Android is the main reason behind Nokia's failure. Also the nokia store for Symbian phones is almost dead. There's no good free app there in it, not even free pdf reader.
Nokia with Android os will super hit.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 13, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> Nokia makes excellent hardware... The main question is, is WP7 as good as ICS? Not even close...



Let WP mature enough, it will leap Android for sure. Nokia is Nokia.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 13, 2012)

Nokia catching up? lol... most others catch up to Nokia. 
Nokia released the Lumia _here_ before anywhere else in the world, we are almost its primary market. We treat Nokai liek our family jeweller, or doctor, this is waay beyond brand loyalty. Best resale value till the iphone came around was also a cpntributing factor... but its a part of our system so itll go on till were around. 
Nokia had a big re-branding exercise where they wanted to capitalise teh ecosystem, but they are one company where making a model for eveyrone works irrespective of the OS they r on, they can pretty much push the same devices with Windows, Android or Bella. 
Also they got a lot of things going, tron style layers on most of their phones and some real original research its a refreshing alternative to what some perceive as a race between iPhone and Samsung to the bottom.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 13, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Let WP mature enough, it will leap Android for sure. Nokia is Nokia.



WP is giving Nokia life & at the same time hurt them bad.
A few days ago a friend of mine asked me to suggest a mobile under 15k. i immediately took the name of Nokia Lumia 710. A second guy told him you can't transfer files using bluetooth. 710 was immediately rejected. Bluetooth file transfer matters a lot. Once fixed,  lot more people will jump into the WP platform. 

But till then Nokia will take loss in the highed section. And its not solely the WP mobiles, look at the Asha series. The 5k+ touch&types are born flops. poor quality small resistive screen, weak camera. They may pack 1Ghz processor but nowadays even non-tech peoples know a full touchscreen with Android OS is lot better. Gone are the days of Nokia 5230 selling like hot cakes.

If Nokia has to survive they must fix their lowend while M$ outs Apollo. Else they can blame themselve.


----------



## yabbadaaba (Apr 13, 2012)

imo nokia RIP..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 13, 2012)

Sam said:


> WP is giving Nokia life & at the same time hurt them bad.
> A few days ago a friend of mine asked me to suggest a mobile under 15k. i immediately took the name of Nokia Lumia 710. A second guy told him you can't transfer files using bluetooth. 710 was immediately rejected. Bluetooth file transfer matters a lot. Once fixed,  lot more people will jump into the WP platform.
> 
> But till then Nokia will take loss in the highed section. And its not solely the WP mobiles, look at the Asha series. The 5k+ touch&types are born flops. poor quality small resistive screen, weak camera. They may pack 1Ghz processor but nowadays even non-tech peoples know a full touchscreen with Android OS is lot better. Gone are the days of Nokia 5230 selling like hot cakes.
> ...



To be very frank sometimes I feel cramped from all sides by "touch" fever. I can see the glass technology coming soon.

Coming on Asha series, Nokia as usual trying to cover every segment is just brimming its handsets with "features" (like in asha), thus diluting the quality. In some scenario, Nokia won the battle (already largest seller of dual SIM phones which were earlier monopoly of local brands), but also losing on high end and also on mid end market. People won't carry Nokia for long just to agree _Nokia is Nokia_. But I think Nokia is realising this, and Lumia is a result. But I readily agree that with M$it, it can't go much ahead. But we should not forget that WP is not targeted to low end devices, of which Nokia is God. But if projected in a right direction, (in a non-apple standard way), Nokia will be able to challenge Android, if not defeat. And battery backup will be a major criteria in this (at least I believe this).

Let the time take play its role.


----------



## R2K (Apr 13, 2012)

I think nokia is still around only because of its wide popularity in Asia alone. In Europe and US its somewhat out of market already. 
Unless Nokia ditches symbian and come up with android there is no way they can survive in today's market. Its ridiculous why it is still not adopting Android which definitely is the future of mobile OS considering the jaw-dropping speed at which its user base is increasing.
But there is no argument when it comes to the fact that Apple and nokia are the best when it comes to sturdy build quality.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 13, 2012)

Well nothing can beat Nokias Hardware and durability but IMO Nokia sucks now.
Well you see they spoil their good phones by a 600mhz,250 mb ram and no auto focus for their camera(Like In nokia e6,E7 and many more Nokias).And then they have a terrible App support.
Android is much better.Even win 7 phones look good



R2K said:


> I* think nokia is still around only because of its wide popularity in Asia alone*. In Europe and US its somewhat out of market already.
> Unless Nokia ditches symbian and come up with android there is no way they can survive in today's market. Its ridiculous why it is still not adopting Android which is which definitely is the future of mobile OS considering the jaw-dropping speed at which its user base is increasing.
> But there is no argument when it comes to the fact that Apple and nokia are the best when it comes to sturdy build quality.



Your right Nokia is Popular only in Asia and some European Countries. In other countries People Hardly buy a nokia These days.
In india People get impressed by Nokia by seeing the Camera it has.They Fail to see the other Hardware.


----------



## red dragon (Apr 13, 2012)

After using Android phones from Cupcake to ICS,I am totally sick and tired of it.
Yet to find an alarm which will work even the phone is turned off.
My 1.5k nokia is doing this flawlessly for a year,but the 30k SGS2 often likes to oversleep with me.
And the awesome random force closes of Android....love it man!


----------



## dan4u (Apr 13, 2012)

Nokia needs a wind of change, they still dominate the low end market to a large extent. But when it comes to Smart-phones they have lost their way.
A couple of years ago (up-till 2007 to be precise) the Hardware alone of played a major role in deciding a Great cellphone So, Nokia Ruled with its N-series, but then along came iPhone with its touch interface and Apps. The initial success of iPhone can be attributed to its hardware (capacitive touch), but later on it was the Apps that were its major selling point.
Today there are many smart-phones (from:Samsung,LG,Nokia etc) that have better Hardware specs than the iPhone, but still the iPhone sells like hot cake.
the simple reason being that the Apps plays a major role in the decision to buy a smartphone.
Nokia either needs to adopt Android or develop really Good (and in large numbers) Apps on the Windows Platform. Samsung saw the opportunity and ran with it, Nokia stood back and watched and waited, but they waited a bit too long  .
Hardware wise I trust a Nokia phone above samsung, LG, Motorolla  hands down. what Nokia needs to do is come out with android phones and develop windows phones on the side or else it will be a bumpy ride for Nokia in the coming years.


----------



## R2K (Apr 13, 2012)

@red dragon
Every OS has its flaws or demerits
Even the best one I have used -iOS has got quite a lot.
The funny thing is you don't come across those demerits until you play with it for a while


----------



## ajaymailed (Apr 13, 2012)

> Today there are many smart-phones (from:Samsung,LG,Nokia etc) that have better Hardware specs than the iPhone, but still the iPhone sells like hot cake.


This is not entirely true, iPhone 4S has most powerful GPU of all of smartphones. Its twice as fast as Maali-400MP4 on SGS2, which is probably the best in android right now. Considering the high resolution, they would needing such a powerful GPU but its the best in the market.
Apple does have more control over designing hardware, software, applications than the fragmented android.


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 13, 2012)

theredcommando said:


> I think Nokia will survive only if they realize that software is as much important as hardware. They really need to shift focus from hardware to software which would be difficult for them because of their legacy. If they take and implement that decision well(assuming they do not adopt Android), Nokia would not require much time to regain the top spot.
> 
> Many other hardware vendors have succeeded on top of Android, if Nokia follows that path they would be just like others. But to walk alone they need courage and IMO MS is not their best counterpart.



Nokia would have survived if they would'nt have ditched their OS Meego. If they have taken Meego seriously just like the way google took Android. Nokia would have remained at top



dashing.sujay said:


> Let WP mature enough, it will leap Android for sure. Nokia is Nokia.



WP8 Apolly definately will be a better OS and will give very good competition to Android and IOS



dan4u said:


> Nokia needs a wind of change, they still dominate the low end market to a large extent. But when it comes to Smart-phones they have lost their way.
> A couple of years ago (up-till 2007 to be precise) the Hardware alone of played a major role in deciding a Great cellphone So, Nokia Ruled with its N-series, but then along came iPhone with its touch interface and Apps. The initial success of iPhone can be attributed to its hardware (capacitive touch), but later on it was the Apps that were its major selling point.
> Today there are many smart-phones (from:Samsung,LG,Nokia etc) that have better Hardware specs than the iPhone, but still the iPhone sells like hot cake.
> the simple reason being that the Apps plays a major role in the decision to buy a smartphone.
> ...



The reason for Apple's success is their gigantic marketing engine, making the end user believe that they can't live without apple products


----------



## ajaymailed (Apr 13, 2012)

R2K said:


> I think nokia is still around only because of its wide popularity in Asia alone. In Europe and US its somewhat out of market already.
> *Unless Nokia ditches symbian and come up with android there is no way they can survive in today's market. Its ridiculous why it is still not adopting Android which definitely is the future of mobile OS considering the jaw-dropping speed at which its user base is increasing.*
> But there is no argument when it comes to the fact that Apple and nokia are the best when it comes to sturdy build quality.


Nokia is still adamant, wants to fight android & apple, believing they can carve out their own smartphone ecosystem. Android itself is filled with competition already, will be difficult to compete with Samsung and still make some money.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 13, 2012)

^apple's success is only because of their component sourcing, they have insane margins because they order the same components in more bulk than anyone else.... which is why they can release every consequent iPhone or iPad at the same cost as the previous one... despite 7 odd years of rising prices - not because of the marketing, that makes users believe Apple is O2, 

in a sense Toshiba, Sony, Samsung are all buddy-buddies with Apple because Apple orders its in bulk parts from em

to put it in perspective consider sony's line-up of products, they have to order one start button one year for neo, pro, arc and next year for active, neo V, S, ray etc... Apple has been ordering _the same start button for products across their range _

another design approach that separates Apple from everyone else, and particularly Nokia, is that people design incomplete devices, or push untested content to consumers and worry about upgrading it later 

if you just want a phone, to like talkt to ppl and send sms, nokia still is teh best, their big downfall was still thinking in terms of individual devices instead of an entire ecosystem, but that can also be their strength dont think they have understood fully the market here


----------



## theserpent (Apr 13, 2012)

Sam said:


> WP is giving Nokia life & at the same time hurt them bad.
> A few days ago a friend of mine asked me to suggest a mobile under 15k. i immediately took the name of Nokia Lumia 710. A second guy told him you can't transfer files using bluetooth. 710 was immediately rejected. Bluetooth file transfer matters a lot. Once fixed,  lot more people will jump into the WP platform.
> 
> *But till then Nokia will take loss in the highed section. And its not solely the WP mobiles, look at the Asha series. The 5k+ touch&types are born flops. poor quality small resistive screen, weak camera. They may pack 1Ghz processor but nowadays even non-tech peoples know a full touchscreen with Android OS is lot better. Gone are the days of Nokia 5230 selling like hot cakes.*
> ...



Well hardly people understand these things.
The normal people in India are.They go with the money to the shop,And buy whatever they see first , or what the noob shopkeeper suggests.
They dont read the phones reviews


----------



## red dragon (Apr 13, 2012)

Anyone remember Cupcake days?
Android was probably the worst possible platform at that time.
Samsung Magic came to India without Android market,BTFT was not allowed natively...just after a couple of years now we have such a rabid fan base.
Winmo7 surely will mature enough soon and Nokia will be the king again.
I am a sgs2 user,recently got hold of the lumia 800 and simply loving it.
Those who think only htc(imo the worst mobile manufacturer)makes good looking and well built phones other than the fruity almighty,please have a look at this masterpiece from Nokia.


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 13, 2012)

Anorion said:


> ^apple's success is only because of their component sourcing, they have insane margins because they order the same components in more bulk than anyone else.... which is why they can release every consequent iPhone or iPad at the same cost as the previous one... despite 7 odd years of rising prices - not because of the marketing, that makes users believe Apple is O2,



Looks like you need to go through some economic classes. Component sourcing has got nothing to do with insane sale of their products.

Apple is more of the mindset, if you don't like it then don't buy it. Not that they have any problems getting people to buy their products, through a combination of actual features and technology, coupled with a gigantic marketing engine, they convince the world that it needs their products - whatever form they may take.


----------



## nbaztec (Apr 13, 2012)

If only Nokia had chosen Android over WM. I'm in a split here for I like Nokia but hate/can't trust Microsoft.


----------



## ajaymailed (Apr 13, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Anyone remember Cupcake days?
> Android was probably the worst possible platform at that time.
> Samsung Magic came to India without Android market,BTFT was not allowed natively...just after a couple of years now we have such a rabid fan base.
> Winmo7 surely will mature enough soon and Nokia will be the king again.
> ...


may be you have a point, there is Windows 8 coming this year, may be it will help Nokia regain the share  or atleast maintain.  The bit of challenge for Nokia is to manage little or no profit from now onwards and yet spend money on developing new phones.


----------



## roonie (Apr 14, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Anyone remember Cupcake days?
> Android was probably the worst possible platform at that time.
> Samsung Magic came to India without Android market,BTFT was not allowed natively...just after a couple of years now we have such a rabid fan base.
> Winmo7 surely will mature enough soon and Nokia will be the king again.
> ...


Iam SGR user and my cousin has lumia 800..At first seriuosly i felt like windows was amazing with cool interface but after using for some time jus 2hours browsing apps ,i felt like i better go to my android..no interesting apps for anythin..it is just the phone with the default apps you have to be with..windows is not updating the trending apps ,it is always the same.
there was not even a barcode scanner for windows,the one which i got was not working too...it is taking too long time to detect tat to i have to hold it very steady which is not possible..
Unless they find time to develop good quality apps and update the market with recent apps, windows platform wont be a hit in the market for sure....


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 14, 2012)

maverick786us said:


> Looks like you need to go through some economic classes. Component sourcing has got nothing to do with insane sale of their products.


you earn profits from having cheap components.
where does the profit go?
in making an arcane machine that will bring back jobs back to life.
kk, just kidding.
they put that money in ads and other social-brainwashing.



nbaztec said:


> If only Nokia had chosen Android over WM. I'm in a split here for I like Nokia but hate/can't trust Microsoft.


agree here.
but google is fast becoming as untrustworthy as M$ itself


----------



## Anorion (Apr 14, 2012)

maverick786us said:


> through a combination of actual features and technology, coupled with a gigantic marketing engine, they convince the world that it needs their products - whatever form they may take.



1. The only original apple technology in their phones is (a) the screws and (b) the usb port. 
2. "Actual features" - uh someone list the features of Apple vs Android or any other phone. 
3. Marketing - how many apple ads have you seen compared to other phones? They have a very small marketing budget, they are trying hard to get rid of the stigma of all the weird ass marketing they did so far, and the store is trying hard to reduce its standards...  in fact they are buying back their own shares for no other reason than they have a ton of extra cash... 

lemme know which bit about the component sourcing you didnt understand, everyone buys phones from someone else, apple does it in parts Dell does it with the whole model its not any different...


----------



## ico (Apr 14, 2012)

Remember the time when people were smart and phones were dumb?

Now it's the opposite.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 14, 2012)

Sam said:


> A few days ago a friend of mine asked me to suggest a mobile under 15k. i immediately took the name of Nokia Lumia 710. A second guy told him you can't transfer files using bluetooth. 710 was immediately rejected. Bluetooth file transfer matters a lot.



Same reason I had to ditch WP for a friends gift and myself ditched the iOS. It's downright redundant.


----------



## ajaymailed (Apr 14, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Same reason I had to ditch WP for a friends gift and myself ditched the iOS. It's downright redundant.


iOS doesn't have Bluetooth file transfer?


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 14, 2012)

Anorion said:


> 1. The only original apple technology in their phones is (a) the screws and (b) the usb port.
> 2. "Actual features" - uh someone list the features of Apple vs Android or any other phone.
> 3. Marketing - how many apple ads have you seen compared to other phones? They have a very small marketing budget, they are trying hard to get rid of the stigma of all the weird ass marketing they did so far, and the store is trying hard to reduce its standards...  in fact they are buying back their own shares for no other reason than they have a ton of extra cash...
> 
> lemme know which bit about the component sourcing you didnt understand, everyone buys phones from someone else, apple does it in parts Dell does it with the whole model its not any different...



Better read at Apple's portfolio. Everytime they announce the launch of new iPhone they get pre-orders MONTHS before and within first week of the launch their sales goes RECORD BREAKING!!!!!

We are not talking about their profit margin but their record breaking sales that made them a huge success. The profit margin too contributes, because their manufacturing plant is in china where they use cheap forced labour to produce stuff. If their production plant was in Europe or US, their product would have costed thrice. 

Marketing doesn't involve just advertising. Their publicity in US and Europe and some asian countries (like Singapore, Malaysia.......) is huge thus attracting billions of customers. 

iPhone 4 and 4S both had record breaking sales right after the first week of launch, their were people who had to wait for months to get their hands on it because of shortage of supply



nbaztec said:


> If only Nokia had chosen Android over WM. I'm in a split here for I like Nokia but hate/can't trust Microsoft.



If you run Lumia 800 its smooth compared to most of the android devices despite having lower hardware specs. When Windows Mobile 6.5 was there, it was inevitable that it is moving towards slow dealth. But Windows Phone 7 changed everything. Yes WP7 do lacks a lot of things like support for dual core and higher resolution. But all these limitations will be fixed in Windows Phone Apollo that will be released this fall


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 14, 2012)

ico said:


> Remember the time when people were smart and phones were dumb?
> 
> Now it's the opposite.



I only wish the last statement were true. 

IMO, WP is gonna gain ground, but not much. Sad actually, considering how beautiful the OS is.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 14, 2012)

yep apple does manage to sell everything they produce. The strength of their company is however, not the _marketing_. Its the process used in the fabrication of the device, which is simply unmatched by anyone else. This is their innovation. It doesnt matter if its made by oriental slaves or eight handed aliens, the products gonna be the same. Apple is at the cutting edge of fabrication. 
Windows Phone interface is coming to desktops as well, its a good interface but not really new, the line between applications being on your machine and run on the web is blurring,  be ready for some things like spending small amounts of cash every time you want to use the auto-correct feature in your word document, or for activating a language keyboard
its in the last two years that Android started disturbing Nokia's dominance in the market, thats when they started waking up


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 14, 2012)

Anorion said:


> yep apple does manage to sell everything they produce. The strength of their company is however, not the _marketing_. Its the process used in the fabrication of the device, which is simply unmatched by anyone else. This is their innovation. It doesnt matter if its made by oriental slaves or eight handed aliens, the products gonna be the same. Apple is at the cutting edge of fabrication.
> Windows Phone interface is coming to desktops as well, its a good interface but not really new, the line between applications being on your machine and run on the web is blurring,  be ready for some things like spending small amounts of cash every time you want to use the auto-correct feature in your word document, or for activating a language keyboard
> its in the last two years that Android started disturbing Nokia's dominance in the market, thats when they started waking up



What fabrication process!??


----------



## ico (Apr 14, 2012)

maverick786us said:


> What fabrication process!??


Manufacturing of the device, he means.

Although the A5 and A5X SoC are fabricated by Samsung. A6 will be fabricated by TSMC.


----------



## meetdilip (Apr 14, 2012)

A Nokia with Android can end the draught. Not sure why they are against Android.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 14, 2012)

First of all Nokia thinks that 808 purview can bring them success ! Well who buys a cell phone for only its camera? The mobile looks kindoff ugly and is so thick.And Upon that it comes with boring Belle.It has sh!tty App support.Woops sorry,Nokia hardly has great apps,And no customization.But if 808 came with Win 7 it might have been better


----------



## Aerrow (Apr 14, 2012)

pranav0091 said:


> ^
> There is reportedly a Pureview Lumia in the works.
> 
> There's a reason its thick. Its got a massive sensor (even by point and shoot camera standards). One cannot simply hide the depth such sensors demand. And then there's the lens assembly.
> ...




Agrees completely........


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 14, 2012)

^
There is reportedly a Pureview Lumia in the works.

There's a reason its thick. Its got a massive sensor (even by point and shoot camera standards). One cannot simply hide the depth such sensors demand. And then there's the lens assembly. And i find its looks quite sophisticated. Problem for the pockets? yeah, but definitely worlds away from bad. Just my opinion though.

And tbh, the 808 is hardly a flagship. Its what one would call a 'statement' phone. It is just a one off showpiece. Never really meant to sell in big volume.

To say Nokia hardly has great apps shows your lack of knowledge. Ever heard of Nokia maps? or Nokia drive?



maverick786us said:


> What fabrication process!??



And most of the rest of the hardware is assembled by Foxconn in china.

Apple designs their products and does not exactly manufacture it.

Apple sells because most of the people around the world are not the types to flash custom ROMs every weekend, for every dinner and every lunch. They just want something that works most of the time, minimum hassles.

Every OS has its fair share of niggles, its fair share of goodies. To argue that one is%


----------



## red dragon (Apr 14, 2012)

roonie said:


> Iam SGR user and my cousin has lumia 800..At first seriuosly i felt like windows was amazing with cool interface but after using for some time jus 2hours browsing apps ,i felt like i better go to my android..no interesting apps for anythin..it is just the phone with the default apps you have to be with..windows is not updating the trending apps ,it is always the same.
> there was not even a barcode scanner for windows,the one which i got was not working too...it is taking too long time to detect tat to i have to hold it very steady which is not possible..
> Unless they find time to develop good quality apps and update the market with recent apps, windows platform wont be a hit in the market for sure....


If you think a barcode scanner is the benchmark for a good mobile o.s,I have nothing much to say.
What is a trending app?Talking dogs/cats?


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 15, 2012)

ico said:


> Manufacturing of the device, he means.
> 
> Although the A5 and A5X SoC are fabricated by Samsung. A6 will be fabricated by TSMC.



An end user has got nothing to do with fabrication process. All they would care about is beautiful design and features in their handset that can only be revealed by marketing. 

Again don't mix sales with profit margin. Whenever a new iPhone is released it sales always breaks its previous records. iPhone 4 despite having this defect of "DEATH GRIP" had a record breaking sales and still people like it. iPhone 4s broke the record of iPhone 4. It has got nothing to do with fabrication process. Its pure marketing. If Nokia or Samsunj follow the same marketing stretegy as that of Apple, they will be more successful than apple


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 16, 2012)

red dragon said:


> If you think a barcode scanner is the benchmark for a good mobile o.s,I have nothing much to say.
> What is a trending app?Talking dogs/cats?



This.

I sure hope the lumias are more popular, ans so does WP7. Competition is good for us the users.


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 16, 2012)

red dragon said:


> If you think a barcode scanner is the benchmark for a good mobile o.s,I have nothing much to say.
> What is a trending app?Talking dogs/cats?



Are you serious bro?

Can you upload a video to Youtube from your WP7 device?
Does your device have plug n play access to all files and folders on your device?
Can you share files via bluetooth?

Seriously? What's wrong with you?


----------



## dopeknight (Apr 16, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> Nokia makes excellent hardware... The main question is, is WP7 as good as ICS? Not even close...
> 
> Had Nokia selected Android instead of WP7, my next phone would definitely had been a Nokia...





Agree with him, come on we want more android phones from Nokia, it was the best manufacturer, until all the smartphones came up, they should have too shifted to Android phones or something like that. All their good phones have not-so-good OS like Meego, WP7, and its own Symbian.
Android was a hit, they should have adopted it..


----------



## ico (Apr 16, 2012)

Maemo in N900 was 10x better than Android back in the day (and still is). Should have used it instead of Symbian. More Maemo phones would have made Nokia the winner. But Nokia dropped the ball. Hilarious - they already had a readymade platform. All they had to do was, shift away from Symbian.

After that came the Android boom.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 16, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> Are you serious bro?
> 
> Can you upload a video to Youtube from your WP7 device?
> Does your device have plug n play access to all files and folders on your device?
> ...



There are somethings that WP7 does better than android. And same goes the other way. 

It all comes to one's personal choice. Personally, I use YouTube a lot.. but I never had the necessity to upload a video to it. If you want to upload the video for backup purpose, there is SkyDrive with unlimited storage(You can also upload to Facebook). Which can save your photos and videos in a click. And same goes with BT file transfer. Its been ages since I turned that on. So, It isn't always a bad thing for me. More over, did Android had BT file transfer when it was 1 year 5 months old? 

And there are numerous things that WP7 does better, like say Social networking, which has been built into the bones of it. And most importantly usability.

The Geek base for Nokia started to fade away couple of years ago. But, with WP7 they are coming back. I think with Apollo release, most of the basic complaints will be fixed. May be then.. it will be an uprising.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 16, 2012)

ajaymailed said:


> iOS doesn't have Bluetooth file transfer?



Nope. Actually the iOS is so fluid as it has no file system among other reasons(remember when you opened a file explorer on a Nokia or a Android you see C drive and E drive? Any iOS device has nothing as such)

I donot really complain Nokia ditching Symbian. The interface was getting really old and Android & iOS had a lot better OS.

Windows Phone 7.5 has brought some much needed change on the mobile imo. Something different from the traditional click the icon to open. Although I havent yet used a Mango based device yet from what I have read and heard the end user experience is really good. People just complain too much about not being able to transfer files over bluetooth. There aren't many who donot buy a iPhone because you cannot transfer files but I have heard people who donot want to buy a Mango device as it misses this feature.


----------



## Krow (Apr 16, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> Can you upload a video to Youtube from your WP7 device?
> Does your device have plug n play access to all files and folders on your device?
> Can you share files via bluetooth?


Apart from point 2, the others aren't really necessary. Bluetooth will die out. NFC is the way forward. Although Lumia 610 is the only Nokia NFC phone yet.

Fragmentation is killing Android. And low internal memory too. How hard is it to make phones with 1 GB internal memory?


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 16, 2012)

dopeknight said:


> Agree with him, come on we want more android phones from Nokia, it was the best manufacturer, until all the smartphones came up, they should have too shifted to Android phones or something like that. All their good phones have not-so-good OS like Meego, WP7, and its own Symbian.
> Android was a hit, they should have adopted it..



you seem to accept it as a fact that android and ios are automatically _better_ than the rest. And meego is not good??
You must be kidding me. 

Nokia wands to stand out from the crowd of android phones, where the main talking point is dual core this and quad core that. People are forgetting a quad core doesnt matter if the user experience is not that good. I'm not saying that the quad core android phones have a bad interface, but honestly, the mid range androids are definitely laggy. 

Now look at the WP7 ecosytem, strict hardware requirements mean that all the phones are nearly alike, but they all perform alike too. A 15k 710 performs exactly like a 23k 800, That is the point. And boy, what a beautiful thing it is- both the WP7 interface and the Lumia 800.

It annoys me like anything when my friends complain ' it has only 512MB RAM'. if you dont get the point about RAM, you shouldnt speak up. WP7 apparently is much more efficient in managing its RAM than android counterparts and hence works perfectly even with 512MB.

Personally i'm rather pleased to see that Nokia hasnt jumped into the android wagon and gotten lost in a meaningless sea of specmanship. For better or worse, nokia has always done things differently and thats why i respect them. It takes guts to choose to stay away from the mainstream, where all the current money is.

But still, Elop is killing the company.


----------



## Aerrow (Apr 16, 2012)

red dragon said:


> If you think a barcode scanner is the benchmark for a good mobile o.s,I have nothing much to say.
> What is a trending app?Talking dogs/cats?



Lol... I was planning to switch to Android.. was waiting for Nokia to launch MeeGo as their future OS and holding onto My N900.. tried my friend's Neo V for a week... I can see what u r talking abt... 



vamsi_krishna said:


> There are somethings that WP7 does better than android. And same goes the other way.
> 
> It all comes to one's personal choice. Personally, I use YouTube a lot.. but I never had the necessity to upload a video to it. If you want to upload the video for backup purpose, there is SkyDrive with unlimited storage(You can also upload to Facebook). Which can save your photos and videos in a click. And same goes with BT file transfer. Its been ages since I turned that on. So, It isn't always a bad thing for me. More over, did Android had BT file transfer when it was 1 year 5 months old?
> 
> ...



I agree partially... I feel the same way about the "features" that were mentioned.. with high speed internet at the grabs, who uses BT other than for headsets??

But, I wonder whether Nokia wud be able to come back.. Windows is a stable platform and will improve tremendously.. but wud it be enough for the geek base? No super user access and no modding?  Isnt that a big no-no for most of them?


----------



## Krow (Apr 16, 2012)

pranav0091 said:


> Personally i'm rather pleased to see that Nokia hasnt jumped into the android wagon and gotten lost in a meaningless sea of specmanship. For better or worse, nokia has always done things differently and thats why i respect them. It takes guts to choose to stay away from the mainstream, where all the current money is.



I was one of Nokia's detractors when they moved to Windows Phone, but I am glad to stand corrected. Although they probably should have developed Maemo and MeeGo, Windows Phone is not a bad OS at all. They have done well by striking this deal and Nokia phones and their accessories stand out among the crowd. I agree with you on this point.


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 16, 2012)

Android is the only platform which is completely PC independent... for other platforms, you need Zune or iTunes for transferring pictures, videos or music... It is confusing and complicated. Many things can go wrong. I once had my sister's iPhone 2G completely wiped clean after sync...

But Android can be used from any platform you like... Linux, Windows or Mac does not matter... Its plug and play... You don't have to install any crapware on your PC to manage your phone...

Android is the platform which truely brought decent smartphone experience to the masses. The budget smartphone buyers who couldn't afford 30k+ iPhones were stuck with glorified feature phones with crappy OSes from Samsung, Nokia, SE, LG until Android came to the rescue...

Google is truely amazing. Before Gmail came to the scene, I had a hotmail email account, with a measely 2 MB space... It was so pathetic... Then Google came, and revolutionized email with 1 GB space... I have a lot of respect for that company...

Android will get better and better... improvement will not stop... WP7 has lost the game... It was too late...


----------



## Krow (Apr 16, 2012)

^Sounds like your useername. 

Android was good initially but Google's model of letting app developers and handset makers get away with pathetic implementation of resources has let a good platform down. Not saying Windows Phone or iOS is perfect, just that at the moment both work better than Android. So many people have complained about laggy phones (even with Galaxy Nexus), while almost no one complains about a laggy Lumia.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 16, 2012)

AndroidFan said:
			
		

> Android is the only platform which is
> completely PC independent... for other
> platforms, you need Zune or iTunes for
> transferring pictures, videos or music...


 I donot know about Zune but trust me once you have a lot of songs and lot of videos and many pictures having iTunes does help. Exactly knowing which applications to update and which songs you already have does help.


			
				AndroidFan said:
			
		

> Google is truely amazing. Before Gmail
> came to the scene, I had a hotmail
> email account, with a measely 2 MB
> space... It was so pathetic... Then
> ...


 since you are talking about space Yahoo mail gives unlimited space. You cannot even send exe files on Gmail.


			
				 AndroidFan said:
			
		

> Android is the platform which truely
> brought decent smartphone
> experience to the masses.


 this I have to agree.


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 16, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> I donot know about Zune but trust me once you have a lot of songs and lot of videos and many pictures having iTunes does help. Exactly knowing which applications to update and which songs you already have does help.



We are in a post-PC world... Newer Androids will not need a PC at all... all updates will be OTA...

Zune and iTunes suck...



thetechfreak said:


> since you are talking about space Yahoo mail gives unlimited space. You cannot even send exe files on Gmail.



Google pioneered it... 1 GB space for email was unheard of at that time...

Yahoo has pathetic filters. My old Yahoo account gets hundreds of spam messages everyday, even after I try very hard to flag them... They keep coming...

But Gmail is perfect... Its fast, clean interface based on AJAX is awesome...

Sending and receiving exe files is a security risk, as most viruses spread that way...


----------



## noob (Apr 16, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> I donot know about Zune but trust me once you have a lot of songs and lot of videos and many pictures having iTunes does help. Exactly knowing which applications to update and which songs you already have does help.
> since you are talking about space Yahoo mail gives unlimited space. You cannot even send exe files on Gmail.
> this I have to agree.



that is because of security. else there is a possibility where people will send some spam .exe file in mail and our not so geek user ( mom dad etc) will run it on PC. I think its good to have such feature...how many people today use Yahoo ?

Another feature i like in Gmail is , if i mention word "attached/attachment" and have no file attached to mail , it prompts to confirm if i have forgot to attach files.

Both iTunes & Zune sucks..i have to keep 2 copies of music on PC because of that.. WP sucks when it comes to file copy.

Copying a simple 200 mb video file takes 20-30 min in WP 

Both iTunes & Zune sucks..i have to keep 2 copies of music on PC because of that.. WP sucks when it comes to file copy.

Copying a simple 200 mb video file takes 20-30 min in WP


----------



## jasku (Apr 16, 2012)

I just bought the Lumia 710 for my dad, he is moving from a E75 to the Mango platform, and using the touchscreen for the first time in his life. I found the interface extremely fluid and simple, thats the reason I picked the Wp 7.5 for him. Checked out a few Drooids, but they arent really polished or complete. Also favored Nokia for its legendary reliability. 

The MAngo does have its quirks, he wants profiles, and an SMS template, which was present in his E75. It can be easily customized, creating playlists on the go is a PITA, almost close to non existent.

But overall its a nice easy to use phone for people considering their first smart phone. I think Nokia and Microsoft have made a good start, and should build on it. Really looking forward to the Apollo update.


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 16, 2012)

Krow said:


> ^Sounds like your useername.
> 
> Android was good initially but Google's model of letting app developers and handset makers get away with pathetic implementation of resources has let a good platform down. Not saying Windows Phone or iOS is perfect, just that at the moment both work better than Android. So many people have complained about laggy phones (even with Galaxy Nexus), while almost no one complains about a laggy Lumia.



WP7 is designed to work on a specific hardware. Same thing for iOS...

Google launches a Nexus device every year to show what is possible in the new OS. Since Android is open source (Apache 2.0 license), Google has very little say in how Android is implemented on vendor phones...

There is very little Google can do to force device manufacturers to improve Android implementation. Google cannot implement Android on hundreds of different hardware varieties for them... that would be too expensive and slow. Other option is what Microsoft has done... forcing device makers to a specific set of hardware... but that is not Google's style...

Android runs on everything you can throw at it... ARM 6, ARM 7s, different implementations of ARM like OMAP, Tegra, Snapdragon, Hummingbird, etc... different GPUs... different screen sizes and resolutions... Android even runs on Intel Medfield chips which are x86-architecture based, as well as MIPS processors...

I agree that Android is inefficient... Android had to sacrifice efficiency for flexibility...  Write Once, Run Anywhere Java Interpreter of Android is a resource hog... But it gives you freedom to choose a cheaper device, which can do most of the basic stuff expensive WP7 and iOS devices can.

Android is the new Windows of Mobile world... It has standardized and commoditized the phone, thus making it more affordable. It has provided a single platform to millions of developers to create apps which run on different devices from Samsung, Sony, LG, HTC and many other companies, which was not possible in the past...

WP7 and iOS don't even have a user-accessible file system. They are tied to one type of hardware... Its no surprise they are so much more smoother and efficient than Android...


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 16, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> Newer Androids will not need a PC at all... all updates will be OTA...



i really doubt it'll happen. and actually having a PC Suite installed have some advantages. downloading updates & before you apply you can backup your current OS or at least the files and settings.

also usually official updates are 200-300Mb. think about downloading this OTA using GPRS. mobile will have to be plugged in whole night & even day also. But if for some reason the link is broken during update process, there is every chance your shining new Android or iPhone or Nokia will become a showcase piece that you can flash your whole life 

But then not everyone have a PC. Or even if they have, at least a simple mount as USB should be there in WP. If M$ is trying to counter piracy in this way, stop sideloading of apps like Blackberry but making a smartphone completely dependent on a Windows software (Zune for Linux exist?), this is not a smart move at all. Though most of the non-tech guys end up installing all the craps they find in the driver disc for their Android mobile also. can't blame them.



AndroidFan said:


> Zune and iTunes suck...



i have not used Zune but yes iTunes is heavy and installs a few side softwares. 

Samsung is the current smartphone leader for a reason. They sell mobile based on all OS they can license. WP7.5, Android, BADA. And even sold Symbian if i am not mistaken. On the other hand Nokia went for only WP7.5 cause they want to be different from others. now they are different as they are taking loss after loss. Nice strategy Elop.

One more thing that i was always against is that Samsung floods the market with all sort of mobiles & tablets. This is the strategy Nokia should have picked up long ago with WP. Sell a WP mobile at 15k, one at 20k, 25, 30. instead they went ahead with just 2 model against some 100 or so Androids. What they get. Peoples like it but can't afford it. Peoples like it but feel it is overpriced. Peoples like it but are diverted by the looks & power of Android mobile (Arc, S2, etc). They outsourced their Symbian design team to Accenture. And use WP on the rest. i.e. they no longer develop any kind of OS. This is one reason why they stopped supporting Meego, i believe.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 16, 2012)

noob said:
			
		

> Both iTunes & Zune sucks..i have to keep 2 copies of music on PC because of that.. WP sucks when it comes to file copy.


 It's a different thing that you are not able to manage your files properly but most people are.
Yes iTunes sucks bigtime(bloated,etc) but it does make the process of managing files easier. 
I seriously think Android too needs a syncing software. It doesnt need to be made compulsory to use but those who want to use can use it 


			
				 noob said:
			
		

> how many people today use Yahoo ?


 I do. Given spam filter isn't the best around but it does one heck of a job storing 20k emails.



			
				 noob said:
			
		

> Copying a simple 200 mb video file takes 20-30 min in WP


 There is  a good chance the file is converted before being copied. So more time is taken. In any case I havent used Zune yet.


----------



## noob (Apr 16, 2012)

> I seriously think Android too needs a syncing software. It doesnt need to be made compulsory to use but those who want to use can use it


Even i do agree on this. It will be easy for my parents to copy files.



> There is  a good chance the file is converted before being copied. So more time is taken. In any case I havent used Zune yet


I dont care about that..its a simple file copy. it should just work like it does on Android phones. Point is , same is faster on iDevices.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 16, 2012)

Krow said:


> ^Sounds like your useername.



I was thinking the same 



AndroidFan said:


> We are in a post-PC world... Newer Androids will not need a PC at all... all updates will be OTA...



Honestly I cant  really think of a post-PC era occurring anytime soon. But then I could be wrong. And exclusive OTA updates arent a good thing. Updates through the PC will always be safer. Nobody wants a 30k brick.



AndroidFan said:


> But it gives you freedom to choose a cheaper device, which can do most of the basic stuff expensive WP7 and iOS devices can.



Even the most expensive of phones dont do very many things that their inexpensive counterparts cant. Going along the same line, even a cheaper WP phone can do all the things (nearly) that its more expensive cousins can, in fact they do it better than the corresponding cheap-expensive android brothers. I mean to say that a mid end android lags, whereas a mid end.... you get the idea.



AndroidFan said:


> WP7 and iOS don't even have a user-accessible file system. They are tied to one type of hardware... Its no surprise they are so much more smoother and efficient than Android...



Regarding the FS, yeah you are right, it'd have been better _for some people_ if they were user accessible.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 16, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> We are in a post-PC world... Newer Androids will not need a PC at all... all updates will be OTA...



+1



AndroidFan said:


> Yahoo has pathetic filters. My old Yahoo account gets hundreds of spam messages everyday, even after I try very hard to flag them... They keep coming...
> 
> But Gmail is perfect... Its fast, clean interface based on AJAX is awesome...



Gmail is perfect but I never ever get a single spam on yahoo but gmail gets 1 or 2.



pranav0091 said:


> Honestly I cant  really think of a post-PC era occurring anytime soon. But then I could be wrong. And exclusive OTA updates arent a good thing. Updates through the PC will always be safer. Nobody wants a 30k brick.



Why do you think OTA update will brick your phone? That sounds total dumb.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 16, 2012)

Its almost inevitable to avoid OS wars on a topic like this. But It would be nice if we post something in regard to the Nokia. This thread is turning into another mobile war thread.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 16, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Why do you think OTA update will brick your phone? That sounds total dumb.



I read this

OTA disadvantages, point 4.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 16, 2012)

pranav0091 said:


> I read this
> 
> OTA disadvantages, point 4.



There is nothing mentioned why an OTA update would fail. IMO its quick an easy, obviously you have not option of back up, but something is achieved at cost of something, isn't it?


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 16, 2012)

yep. There is always a loss of something involved. But the option of a backup is too much to forgo IMO. There are ways you may be able to bypass it. But still, exclusive OTA updates are still risky. Especially considering that even PC based updates are sometimes resulting bricked or partially bricked phones. And also the mobile data connections are not very reliable, especially here and the updates run into 100+ MB's.

See how many results a google search for OTA update brick throws up just for the past month. 

And regarding NOKIA stuff, i read in some other thread that the second generation WP phones are nearly assured of a apollo update. Now thats big news, hoping its true.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 16, 2012)

wait n watch ... samsung will kill nokia...poor fella


----------



## ico (Apr 17, 2012)

red dragon said:


> After using Android phones from Cupcake to ICS,I am totally sick and tired of it.
> Yet to find an alarm which will work even the phone is turned off.
> My 1.5k nokia is doing this flawlessly for a year,but the 30k SGS2 often likes to oversleep with me.


iOS and Windows Phone can't do it. Your computer and laptop can't do it as well.

Next time you write a review, write it as a con. Big deal. 

Symbian can do it. Symbian >>> all.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 17, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Its almost inevitable to avoid OS wars on a topic like this. But It would be nice if we post something in regard to the Nokia. This thread is turning into another mobile war thread.



Well let me try and get it back on topic 
The thread asks Will Nokia survive the downfall?
To start with there isnt any downfall Nokia is facing. Windows Phone 7.5 have given them a new life to finally get over Symbian and start afresh on a new platform.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 17, 2012)

ofc Nokia faced a downfall

although they are the single company dominating the market, their market share has gone down a lot

2008 
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/04/Mobile_phone_manufacturers_market_share_in_Q3-2008.png

2011
*www.productdesignfunda.com/images/stories/top%205%20mobile%20vendors.jpg

Apple is the biggest gainer, Nokia the biggest loser

Apple marketing at its best moments is turning the mac logo into colour before the iPad press conference, they havent done that since the 80s or something. Nokia on the other hand, does this:

[YOUTUBE]SX2Gd-kqV5s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R2K (Apr 17, 2012)

There is no point in comparing mobile OS.
There is a big portion of mobile device users who got better things to do in life other than fiddling and tweaking their smartphones all day long but are ready to pay a premium for getting everything done without getting their hands "dirty".   iOS is designed for people like that.

Android is designed mainly for people who are ready to go all the way to get that last bit of functionality and performance out of their devices.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 17, 2012)

ico said:


> iOS and Windows Phone can't do it. Your computer and laptop can't do it as well.
> 
> Next time you write a review, write it as a con. Big deal.
> 
> Symbian can do it. Symbian >>> all.



Sorry for this offtopic post..
Not very sure about this, but I believe laptops can wake from hibernate. The alarm software i use claims so. Too lazy to test it


----------



## ico (Apr 18, 2012)

pranav0091 said:


> Sorry for this offtopic post..
> Not very sure about this, but I believe laptops can wake from hibernate. The alarm software i use claims so. Too lazy to test it


You said it. It's not "turn off"..


----------



## nipunmaster (Apr 18, 2012)

well i have a good old Nokia c1 and a new galaxy y, but i still like my c1. though android is very ahead of Symbian in many terms, but then, simple things are always good.
android is very tech cornered, while Symbian and WP is easy, i think so.
i think that Nokia will survive the downfall, and emerge again as a winner, times change, and today is Samsung's turn, but it will and is trying its best. In India people still like the good old Nokias, very much, and i also like it very much. 

i don't know know if its true, but one of my friends told me that, Samsung just extracted and took away all the engineers from top to bottom from Nokia and got them employed for their mobiles, and that's why Nokia lagged behind. any idea about this?

and about the alarm thing, its really funny that a 20k phone can't efficiently wake you up from your sleep, but a black and white nokia can do it very well, and some of them can even sound the alarm when their battery is very very low.


----------



## pramudit (Apr 18, 2012)

the thread is becoming "android vs mango/nokia"....

nokia has really lost a big part of market because for a long time symbian got no update and the user became bored and the platform became outdated. Then came android and the rest you know....


----------



## Aerrow (Apr 18, 2012)

jasku said:


> I just bought the Lumia 710 for my dad, he is moving from a E75 to the Mango platform, and using the touchscreen for the first time in his life. I found the interface extremely fluid and simple, thats the reason I picked the Wp 7.5 for him. Checked out a few Drooids, but they arent really polished or complete. Also favored Nokia for its legendary reliability.
> 
> The MAngo does have its quirks, he wants profiles, and an SMS template, which was present in his E75. It can be easily customized, creating playlists on the go is a PITA, almost close to non existent.
> 
> But overall its a nice easy to use phone for people considering their first smart phone. I think Nokia and Microsoft have made a good start, and should build on it. Really looking forward to the Apollo update.



Looks like no devices running Mango will get updated to Apollo.

Direct Quote:

According to the latest bit of information received by The Verge, the current Windows Phone devices running the Mango update will not be able to upgrade to Apollo. This information comes from sources close to Microsoft.

Sources: current Windows Phone devices will not get 'Apollo' upgrade | The Verge



Sam said:


> Samsung is the current smartphone leader for a reason. They sell mobile based on all OS they can license. WP7.5, Android, BADA. And even sold Symbian if i am not mistaken. On the other hand Nokia went for only WP7.5 cause they want to be different from others. now they are different as they are taking loss after loss. Nice strategy Elop.



I agree.. But they should make sure they take a good look at the build quality of the high end phones atleast.. I feel s2's are sub-par in that department.. btw.. there were good symbian phones from samsung and sony ericsson.. I have used a samsung one and was blown away by the performance diff with the nokia counterpart..  It was some phone in the Omnia series if I am not mistaken..


----------



## amjath (Apr 18, 2012)

Lumia 900 is a long time hype.

The hype is so much that it stuck with single core processor and low resolution display .

Nokia advertising their WP phones with live tiles really they have nothing to more to say.

IMO Nokia tops the market with low end and multi media phones not smartphones

Mobile operators unconvinced by Nokia's revival bid - The Economic Times


----------



## den20 (Apr 18, 2012)

nokia is going to die out but not soon
If the Lumia   came with Android in it and not Windows it would have sold more pieces than the windows

and why did nokia say no to android and yes to windows


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 18, 2012)

den20 said:


> nokia is going to die out but not soon
> If the Lumia   came with Android in it and not Windows it would have sold more pieces than the windows
> 
> and why did nokia say no to android and yes to windows



I don't think Microsoft is going to quit improving Windows Phone...

Eventually, WPx will be on par with iOS and Android. But right now, its not equal...

Nokia will be a lot smaller than it was in its heyday... but it won't go away... It will remain a premium Windows Phone device maker... all other WP device makers will continue to focus on Android and abandon WP...


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 18, 2012)

I guess Microsoft will buy nokia in future.


----------



## Aerrow (Apr 18, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> I guess Microsoft will buy nokia in future.



Agrees... I think that was MS' intention in the first place....


----------



## ico (Apr 18, 2012)

amjath said:


> The hype is so much that it stuck with single core processor and low resolution display .


Resolution? okay, could be better.

Single core processor? lol, WP7 isn't Android. Still runs faster than any Android on quad kaur or whatever.


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 18, 2012)

ico said:


> Resolution? okay, could be better.
> 
> Single core processor? lol, WP7 isn't Android. Still runs faster than any Android on quad kaur or whatever.



I agree WP7 is very smooth... It does not need more processing power... But think about the Apps and Games... One day WP7 will have world class apps... But no hardware to run them properly...


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 18, 2012)

Run WP7 on single core. give it better graphics power. not the ANCIENT Adreno 200. we have Adreno 225 now (220 will be added to history book soon). Smoothness is cause you don't have to rewrite kernel for all sort of ARM variants found in the wild like Android has to do.

Also M$ updated that


> Update: WMPoweruser.com quotes Microsoft evangelist Nuno Silva as saying explicitly that all current Windows Phone 7 devices will be updated to Windows Phone 8. They even have the video interview to prove it.



but i really don't trust M$. this update thing can very well turn out to be a value pack like the one outed for Galaxy S. But can't blame M$. First & second gen WP mobile carry some really slow & powerhungry old processor. So if they transit to a new one, abandoning the old one is a must. Sad that Nokia's dying ship took another hit.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 18, 2012)

Sam said:


> but i really don't trust M$. this update thing can very well turn out to be a value pack like the one outed for Galaxy S.



one word. trust.
no. 1 reason to not own a WP7 device


----------



## amjath (Apr 18, 2012)

ico said:


> Resolution? okay, could be better.
> 
> Single core processor? lol, WP7 isn't Android. Still runs faster than any Android on quad kaur or whatever.





AndroidFan said:


> I agree WP7 is very smooth... It does not need more processing power... But think about the Apps and Games... One day WP7 will have world class apps... But no hardware to run them properly...



+1 for AndroidFan [oops Android Fan huh]

@ico i dont know whether u heard of Mozilla's OS or the popular Ubuntu OS for android. Ubuntu is awesome on android and the basic configuration is multi core processor 

Ubuntu for Android: more details and prototype hands-on (video) -- Engadget

Well there is no such things for iOS or Windows Mobiles so no worries for WP supporting people  enjoy with ur tiles


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 18, 2012)

^ 
Thats exactly the difference between Android and the rest. The level of customisation. Some like it. Some dont. IMO the tiles is a nice concept in a world that was stuck on icons (and widgets). A tile is just like a widget anyway.


----------



## amjath (Apr 19, 2012)

^ i see i ll have a look at live tiles once. 

another failure to Nokia Lumia 

Nokia Lumia 900 (AT&T) battery life test is completed, results inside - GSMArena Blog


----------



## Desmond (Apr 19, 2012)

However, operators say that Nokia would sell better if it used Android instead of WP. And, its true to one extent. Hardly anyone knows about WP and many among whoever go to a shop asks for Android.

Operators: Nokia would sell better with Android | News | PC Pro


----------



## R2K (Apr 19, 2012)

Saw some videos on youtube showing how a Windows phone is way too faster than even the iphones when it comes to basic smartphone usage like tweeting and facebook updates. 

Looking at its UI, it can be very useful to people with less tech proficiency (like old people) considering every commonly used options are pretty much straight forward on click of a button.
Should congratulate MS for coming with such a different UI and literally fluid like lag-free platform . Hope they don't comeup with some weird update and screw it all up. ( Like they did with Windows Vista over XP in PC Segment)

But still to see person in real life who is actually using a windows phone


----------



## d3p (Apr 19, 2012)

Some weird Model's that i have ever came across.

<Link>

90% of the handset listed above looks similar in design, with different hardware & different price tag.

Reminds me of BAJAJ Pulsar 150, 180, 200.


----------



## Krow (Apr 22, 2012)

One school of thought says that for success you should give customers as many choices as they want. The other says that you make one product and make it well. I agree with the latter. 

Samsung has too many products on its plate.


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 23, 2012)

Nokia will survive. But Nokia lacks creative people, so it will be next to impossible to again get the top spot in smartphones (only smartphones I don't consider dumbphones anything) where Apple and Samsung have taken the grip. If nokia remains a topper in low end dumb phones it doesn't matter


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 23, 2012)

^
Not sure what your statement means. If design is any criteria for measuring creativity, one look at the N9 or Lumia 800 or even the Pureview 808 or N8 should answer any doubts. And also the native nokia apps like the drive. Nokia has always been unique, just that their current strategy seems to be failing.


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 23, 2012)

pranav0091 said:


> ^
> Not sure what your statement means. If design is any criteria for measuring creativity, one look at the N9 or Lumia 800 or even the Pureview 808 or N8 should answer any doubts. And also the native nokia apps like the drive. Nokia has always been unique, just that their current strategy seems to be failing.



yes N9 is a unique device. But Nokia is very unfortunate to ditch such a good OS platform. N9 is a CRAP and still there are issues with that handset. Camera is not the only primary only important component of a smartphone. If you look at next generation GS3 it will have sensors that will be lock and unlock the screen based upon your pupil movement. That is called creativity. Siri application used by iPhone 4s is creativity for which you need good artists with talent. Nokia lacks such artists.


----------



## setanjan123 (Apr 23, 2012)

WP7 is a premium OS lyk iOS. Fluidity and al that. Not wid the geek factor that android has. No 1 cn match android in customizin becuz its open source. WP wil neva be opn sorce. So WP might be more of a challenger 2 iOS nt android


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 23, 2012)

Calling N9 crap is a bit too much. 

Yeah the rumors do say the s3 will have that face-recognitionish kind of feature. Its nice, but you have to admit they do lack a sense for design. Look at the touch-wiz for example - amongst the more boring-looking interfaces out there in the android world.

And siri is a cool feature. Yep, note the word feature. its pretty useful too but i'd call them a different kind of creativity.

And look at the handset design itself. Nearly all look the same. No real creativity there.

Now look at what meego got into this world. Remember the flick way of closing an app? Still the most natural feeling method by a mile. Also remember haptic feedback? that little vibration you feel when you press a soft key? Does wonders for the user experience.

I'm not saying samsung is bad or nokia is great, but definitely, IMO, when it comes to creativity only apple can be talked about in the same breath as nokia.


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 23, 2012)

pranav0091 said:


> Calling N9 crap is a bit too much.
> 
> Yeah the rumors do say the s3 will have that face-recognitionish kind of feature. Its nice, but you have to admit they do lack a sense for design. Look at the touch-wiz for example - amongst the more boring-looking interfaces out there in the android world.
> 
> ...



N9 is a great device. But before it was released its death clock started I feel pity on nokia that they ditched such an OS. Never called N9 a crap


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 23, 2012)

Its been a long journey for nokia , which was once a company which made paper based products in finland to the worlds no 1 cell phone manufacturer. In fact after nearly 4 decades after the cell phone was invented by motorola , it was not able to maintain the position and lost out to other companies. The point i am trying to make is that nokia which was until recently a pioneer in mobile phone systems has definitely lost market share due to dominance and the rising popularity of the iphone and the android phones. When nokia partnered with microsoft to release phones based on the windows operating system, they did not carefully evaluate the position of the market, and what the general trend of the business was. Microsoft has always tried to rip-off its customers by charging nearly 2x the amount for its products, which it can do with quite less. Nokia on the other hand did not estimate the problems that the windows mobile platform would face. Also it may be noted that the windows mobile platform was launched keeping in view that it would soon gain popularity and become almost as popular as the ios / android platform. But too little was done and too late. it may be the same reason that companies like blackberry which made the playbook failed. 

Nokia should have realized the threat from android as soon as it was declared open source and free to use. Ending of the monopoly on the operating systems, instead nokia went on and decided to push symbian os development. Nokia should have pulled the plug on its proprietary systems because they are redundant on new technology. 

Nokia may still make symbian phones , but if they dont change their course in the next 6 months or so, the company will eventually die. It is only because of the ego of the firms that such companies end up dead because they are not able to realise the threat and they are not able to keep up with the trends. 

This is the hard fact. Whatever one may say. Nokia IS going DOWN. 

This comment will attract a lot of unwanted attention from all the nokia fanboys and even some negative comments, but before you make any such post i would want you to think and try to see the difference in a symbian operating system and a android.

One should keep in mind that there are 2 parts to any machine. 

1. it helps us live our lives in a better way 
2. it creates a use of some unknown activity. 

What i am trying to say is that. consider a phone. The primary feature of a phone is communication. or more bluntly it can be defined as talking to each other over a wireless / wired network. However once phones released also started offering ability to carry music, people started listening to music on their phones and so on. So when you think carefully you will realise that there are many applications which the machines allow us to perform and then we do them, slowly over a period of time they get integrated into our life cycle. 

basically what i am trying to say is that if phones which had the ability to carry music were not developed then today we would not feel the need to carry our music everywhere we go. 

Hence these necessities are much more importantly driven by the people. 

When a car company like Jaguar decided to create a car, they were building the car to their specifications what they thought should be an ideal car. Only later they realised that it is the public buying their car. The same thing has happened with nokia. Nokia till some time was designing phones which we were finding very comfortable to use, but since android came / ios came , it added a whole new level of customisation it changed the definition of a phone. The mistake nokia has commited is that they are designing phones for themselves rather that design products which the common people like me and you want to use.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 24, 2012)

Reports: No Windows Phone 8 "Apollo" Upgrade for Nokia Lumia 900?. LOL. Nokia dies again. I already said that there is extremely slim chance that current Mango mobile will get Apollo. If Lumia 900 (best selling WP7.5 @ US) doesn't get Apollo update, Nokia will have its right hand cut off.


----------



## funskar (Apr 24, 2012)

Ex-microsoft chairman Stephen Elop killed Nokia..
Feeling pity for such a great Brand..
Hope to see Nokia going Bankrupt like Kodak


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 24, 2012)

funskar said:


> *Hope *to see Nokia going Bankrupt like Kodak



hope?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 24, 2012)

I will pray for Nokia


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 24, 2012)

Sam said:


> Reports: No Windows Phone 8 "Apollo" Upgrade for Nokia Lumia 900?. LOL. Nokia dies again. I already said that there is extremely slim chance that current Mango mobile will get Apollo. If Lumia 900 (best selling WP7.5 @ US) doesn't get Apollo update, Nokia will have its right hand cut off.



seems they dug their own grave. They are trying to do a Apple by not giving Siri for older phones. Obviously Apple donot hold back whole operating system. So many people spent money on a new platform and if this does happen they are doomed.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 24, 2012)

nokia bye bye... RIP


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 24, 2012)

Nokia Credit Rating Cut to "Junk" Status by Fitch. Nokia is certainly going through a hard time and one reason we are not seeing a lot of Lumias is that Apollo may drop support for single core processors completely. This will leave a huge number of Nokia users in the back age and as there are no custom rom (correct me here) for WP7 so one using WP7/7.5 will have to stick to 7.5 his whole life.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 24, 2012)

Sam, There have been custom ROM's for Samsung Focus, Omnia & HTC HD7. Can't say about Lumia.

*Focus & Omnia* , *Omnia*, *HD7*.


----------



## ajaymailed (Apr 25, 2012)

things change quite fast in technology world, Nokia was comfortable in 2008. four laters, they are facing prospect of losses and may become target for some tech giant in future.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 25, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Sam, There have been custom ROM's for Samsung Focus, Omnia & HTC HD7. Can't say about Lumia.
> 
> *Focus & Omnia* , *Omnia*, *HD7*.



ah, too lazy to google 

but this only partially solves the problem even for the ones ready to take risk. without sources how can you make WP8 work on WP7.5 device and i have read that WP8 will be based on Windows8. Now if it'll be stripped down or whatever they use, this may end up making WP8 completely incompatible with WP7 devices and most likely they'll get some maintenance update.

So, Nokia's situation is. If Tango doesn't work or at least fixes all WP problems, Nokia may very likely get kicked off US again (last time it was the Symbian era vs Blackberry). And that will cut Nokia's share by an extremely huge margin.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 25, 2012)

Sam said:


> ah, too lazy to google
> 
> but this only partially solves the problem even for the ones ready to take risk. without sources how can you make WP8 work on WP7.5 device and i have read that WP8 will be based on Windows8. Now if it'll be stripped down or whatever they use, this may end up making WP8 completely incompatible with WP7 devices and most likely they'll get some maintenance update.
> 
> So, Nokia's situation is. If Tango doesn't work or at least fixes all WP problems, Nokia may very likely get kicked off US again (last time it was the Symbian era vs Blackberry). And that will cut Nokia's share by an extremely huge margin.



Problem is binding hardware integration along with the platform.

Also, M$ as always, is limiting minimum specs for all windows based devices, absurdly differently for each update. Like diff for w7, w8 and on. This is just pushing backward incompatibility. May be they're trying to copy apple. Nokia is paying for the sins done by M$. I just wish Nokia realises this soon.

OT: Nokia should consider opening a R&D centre in one of its biggest market (India), may in 1-2 yrs, we can build a good enough OS. Just my view.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 25, 2012)

ajaymailed said:


> things change quite fast in technology world, Nokia was comfortable in 2008. four laters, they are facing prospect of losses and may become target for some tech giant in future.



Yes things do change quite fast, and when they *go downhill that happens at the fastest RATE* so i guess nokia's time for workaround is over. Its practically in the drain in the upper market segment. The only way it can survive this is it if it offers fantastic phones in the lower and middle price mobile segment. And i mean if they really offer amazing phones they can workaround wonders in this segment thank to poor countries like india. 

Should nokia stick to the basics and try to go the android way on the expensive models it will be able to come back by say 5~10 years time. 

OFF TOPIC :

I fail to understand android being open source why did nokia not push for the development of linux based os systems? as far as i know the nokia N9 uses an os which was based on linux and pretty much something like a android only. If they could refine to bloatware to something simple and elegant like android i guess nokia would have a winner without having to contribute much in R and D


----------



## ajaymailed (Apr 25, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> Yes things do change quite fast, and when they *go downhill that happens at the fastest RATE* so i guess nokia's time for workaround is over. Its practically in the drain in the upper market segment. The only way it can survive this is it if it offers fantastic phones in the lower and middle price mobile segment. And i mean if they really offer amazing phones they can workaround wonders in this segment thank to poor countries like india.


Besides struggling in western markets in high-end smartphone segment , Nokia was hurt most recently by invasion of Android Army in India & China in mid-market segments. phones like galaxy y, optimus one have managed to choke Nokia in mid-price segment. 

lower price segment there are Indian companies which gave Nokia a run for their money. Even though Nokia could gain back the market share , they would be struggling with margins trying to compete with number of players.

may be Nokias downfall began when micromax & indian cos came out of no where to capture low-end market with things like high capacity battery & dual sim phones. thats was probably first time when Indians were impressed with phones other than Nokia.

like the rebels, barbarians who slowly but surely bought roman empire to its knees, these number of indian phone makers slowly eating nokias market share & strangling it in low-end segment.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 25, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> OFF TOPIC :
> 
> I fail to understand android being open source why did nokia not push for the development of linux based os systems? as far as i know the nokia N9 uses an os which was based on linux and pretty much something like a android only. If they could refine to bloatware to something simple and elegant like android i guess nokia would have a winner without having to contribute much in R and D



2 problems with Android: you have the code, compile it, design it, bloat it and then test it. this is a long process for Nokia.

secondly M$ gave Nokia more than a billion to adopt WP7. Whereas other manufacturers are spending money on licenses, Nokia received money to adopt it. So why turn down? Also market is flooded with Androids, so they did the right thing according to me. Just that Android was already way too ahead in the OS race and Nokia priced Lumia's ridiculously high (current price should have been launch price). Sad that a piece of craft, Nokia Lumia 800/900 can't get Android love. Peoples will pay more than S2 even if they pack outdated H/W.



ajaymailed said:


> thats was probably first time when Indians were impressed with phones other than Nokia.



this.


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 25, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Nokia will make a comeback for sure.
> Eventually people will get sick and tired of the hype around Android.



Yes, but only in our dreams 
I dreamed yesterday that Nokia is suing Apple because idea for non expandable memory was copied from Nokia N91. Nokia then sued Google because their OS Android was copied from Symbian S60. They then turned their focus on Samsung, suing them for using Micro SD cards in their phones. Before they could sue Motorola, I was woken up to the alarm tone, and I told myself 'dude, nice dream, we are getting late for office'


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 27, 2012)

Sam said:


> 2 problems with Android: you have the code, compile it, design it, bloat it and then test it. this is a long process for Nokia.
> 
> secondly M$ gave Nokia more than a billion to adopt WP7. Whereas other manufacturers are spending money on licenses, Nokia received money to adopt it. So why turn down? Also market is flooded with Androids, so they did the right thing according to me. Just that Android was already way too ahead in the OS race and Nokia priced Lumia's ridiculously high (current price should have been launch price). Sad that a piece of craft, Nokia Lumia 800/900 can't get Android love. Peoples will pay more than S2 even if they pack outdated H/W.
> 
> ...



but i guess even if the price was right the profit margins would be so low that nokia which must have spent some money developing the phones would not be able to recover it so there you go double whammy ! plus nokia even if they received 1 billion dollars + they are ruining their reputation ... atleast according to me soon other companies will eat into the mid segment and lower segment and then only top end remains.


----------



## rajnusker (Apr 27, 2012)

Nokia 808 is probably the coolest phone now, Symbian Belle is a very good OS too..


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 27, 2012)

^ he hasnt used droid


----------



## ico (Apr 27, 2012)

hmm will this thread survive the downfall?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 27, 2012)

Let me try and get it back on track.
1. Has the move to Windows Phone helped Nokia.?
Yes. I think it has given a new life. Completely different platform and its quite unlike we have seen. In future updates Nokia imo should remove barriers like no bluetooth ftp. Sure in USA people might not need it but people here will rather not buy a phone without it.

2. Provide good support and updates for phone. Apple is still churning out updates for the Apple iPhone 3gs. Stating this as some recent reports that the Lumias will not be getting Apollo update. If this happens Nokia is doomed. People will think they will never be able to get updates.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 27, 2012)

Android was/is never _cool_.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 27, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> ^ he hasnt used droid



Android is geeky, not cool. Ios is cool and WP7 is the hipster right now.

Its the feel he is talking about. I have used a few of my friends phones ranging from the almighty S2 to to a normal DUOS and a lot in between. I havent really used the apps all that much, so cant comment, but when I held the phones in my hand and used for a little while, the N8 felt more worthy of _gandhis_ than even the S2. This is just me, you can form your own opinion, but I dont really care what runs underneath as long as it _feels_ good to use. It did everything I could think of a phone needing to do, and on top of it took great snaps. And not to mention costing like one-thirds less.

Reminds me of a comic i read somewhere "My opinion of movies is not my own"
Seems the case here too. Somebody said something is not good, and the  next thing you know everyone is saying the same.

Somewhere along the line, i fear these big companies are losing out on what a phone is supposed to do. Call and text. All the extra features and gaming are all good, but I still cant think of anything better than a qwerty keypad for a feature. Nokia has always been the odd one out, And so I hope their ship doesnt sink, even though I think they are ripping poor people with their pricing strategy, just like Apple.


----------



## nbaztec (Apr 27, 2012)

Well so much for Lumia:

Nokia makes more money from iPhone than Lumia - PC Advisor


Too soon?


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 27, 2012)

^
Weird.
I read somewhere recently that Nokia get as much as ~50% profit (not including the fees paid to MS) from the sale of Lumia 800.


----------



## rajnusker (Apr 27, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> ^ he hasnt used droid



I have used many OS's out there, be it Android, W7.5 Mango, Windows, Meego, Bada, Symbian, Belle, iOS etc. And honestly the best one is iOS. Belle is a good OS, only apps-freak will complain.



pranav0091 said:


> Android is geeky, not cool. Ios is cool and WP7 is the hipster right now.
> 
> Its the feel he is talking about. I have used a few of my friends phones ranging from the almighty S2 to to a normal DUOS and a lot in between. I havent really used the apps all that much, so cant comment, but when I held the phones in my hand and used for a little while, the N8 felt more worthy of _gandhis_ than even the S2. This is just me, you can form your own opinion, but I dont really care what runs underneath as long as it _feels_ good to use. It did everything I could think of a phone needing to do, and on top of it took great snaps. And not to mention costing like one-thirds less.
> 
> ...




I agree to you eBro, Nokia's hardy feel is pretty awesome, apart from the feel I am interested on the 41MP (38MP effective) camera sensor, CD quality audio recording, amazing low-light video quality, etc. Nokia has been doing truely remarkable in imaging section, with 808 it has taken a quantum leap. The 808 is not supposed to cost a lost too.. The sample photos were amazing if anyone has viewed them, and it will get better as the technology is still in development. The details were amazing, I never imagined it could be that good. Overall 808 is a great phone, so was N8.


----------



## d3p (Apr 28, 2012)

^ adding to you.

Here is the link for the untouched Pics.

31MB Rar File


----------



## Krow (Apr 29, 2012)

I have used the Pureview at a Nokia workshop. The picture quality is simply stunning. Even though the phone is heavy, it is worth it for its awesome camera alone.


----------



## Sujeet (May 1, 2012)

14 Yr Empire Ultimately Crumbled.


> Samsung just reported a fantastic Q1, but the company didn't breathe a word about what could be its most outstanding achievement yet: according to research firm Strategy Analytics, the company just passed Nokia as the world's largest phone maker, at least in terms of shipments. *Samsung shipped an estimated 93.5 million handsets this quarter, the firm reported, including 44.5 million smartphones, while Nokia apparently shipped 82.7 million phones.* Strategy Analytics says that Nokia had been the market leader for shipments since 1998, when it displaced Motorola as the lead. Now, South Korea-based Samsung is standing tall, and if the figures are correct, Apple and Samsung combined make half of all smartphones shipped around the world.


Source:The Verge.


----------



## Sarath (May 1, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> 14 Yr Empire Ultimately Crumbled.



Nokia is second now. Not dead. 

I think they will bounce back. They have just too many innovations in their kitty. Apple spoilt their party but we gotta wait till Win8.


----------



## Sujeet (May 1, 2012)

^^The Top Position Is Lost!What else.
Ofcourse its no sign of complete downfall but now all we can do is to watch How nokia Fights back to Regain its Throne.


----------



## Ricky (May 1, 2012)

If Nokia is going with WP7 and Microsoft, it will definitely see downfall unless MS decides to change policy for their WP7 development. 

MS think they can create another iOS and the revolution of iOS .. (and thats not possible)


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 1, 2012)

Yes ... ios is *COOL* and android is not ... bleh. When it comes to the numbers android is beating the crap out of every other OS. Thats the fact. Even a Lamborghini is cool But tata makes more money on indica than Lamborghini makes in 4 years.... so i guess there goes the question of affordability lol


----------



## Sujeet (May 1, 2012)

Ricky said:


> If Nokia is going with WP7 and Microsoft, it will definitely see downfall unless MS decides to change policy for their WP7 development.
> 
> *MS think they can create another iOS and the revolution of iOS .. (and thats not possible)*



IMO there is nothing wrong if MS thinks so and more importantly to judge something impossible in field like OS Share will be unfair to say least.



NoasArcAngel said:


> Yes ... ios is *COOL* and android is not ... bleh. When it comes to the numbers android is beating the crap out of every other OS. Thats the fact. Even a Lamborghini is cool But tata makes more money on indica than Lamborghini makes in 4 years.... so i guess there goes the question of affordability lol



Ios has quality apps which is more important than quantity(which happens to be the USP of Android).
BTW App are equally affordable on IOS as that on Android.


----------



## coderunknown (May 1, 2012)

M$ need to check what the buyers want. just making world's best looking UI won't keep the OS alive in the iOS vs Android vs WP war. First WP has to capture market share. At the rate WP is gaining popularity, by the time it touches 5% the next iPhone will arrive and M$ will be back in the drawing board.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 1, 2012)

Sam said:


> M$ need to check what the buyers want. just making world's best looking UI won't keep the OS alive in the iOS vs Android vs WP war. First WP has to capture market share. At the rate WP is gaining popularity, by the time it touches 5% the next iPhone will arrive and M$ will be back in the drawing board.



Also they need to increase the number oh phones available in ranges. a reason for success of android is not only because of high end phones but also mid range and entry level phones. Android is a light operating system whereas iphone and windows os both require good processing power to operate.


----------



## Sujeet (May 1, 2012)

^^Low Budget WP??Correct.All we can think of in terms of a affordable WP is Omnia W or Lumia 710 with some compeition from HTC.There isnt large range of WP phones availble covering all budget range and scales.
Nokia Lumia 610.??Still i think it will be around 12.5 k, unlike cheapest android phone starting from as slow as 6k or so.


----------



## Sarath (May 1, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ^^The Top Position Is Lost!What else.
> Ofcourse its no sign of complete downfall but now all we can do is to watch How nokia Fights back to Regain its Throne.



No one can stop Samsung. They have got the best screen and the best hardware. Even their own crappy designs can't stop their sales  

Nokia might not be a dominant player now but it surely won't die out. I am more worried about the fate of BB which is surviving on enterprise dealing for now. 

Such things happen. It's like the rise and fall of trends. I think we are getting too paranoid. We have a new leader. Soon someone else might take the cake from Samsung. 

- Nokia was more worried about the Chinese phones eating into their profits. 

But I do believe Nokia should make phones on both Android and WP7, which they have already written of. But hope.....is hope


----------



## d3p (May 1, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> * Android is a light operating system whereas iphone and windows os both require good processing power to operate.*



Lol 

Andriod is not lightweight OS BTW, thats why every body out here got dual cores & tons of ram to run it smooth. Otherwise everything would have been a Slideshow.


----------



## red dragon (May 1, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> ... Android is a light operating system whereas iphone and windows os both require good processing power to operate.


Android is light on resources!!??
Android stutters even on the best of HW and have the worst possible power management.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 1, 2012)

d3p said:


> Lol
> 
> Andriod is not lightweight OS BTW, thats why every body out here got dual cores & tons of ram to run it smooth. Otherwise everything would have been a Slideshow.



No you obviously did not get the point. What i meant to say was that the droid os requires say a 600mhz processor + 256mb ram. To run not exactly smoothly but it can *RUN* But if i tried the same thing with an apple iphone it wont even boot up!



red dragon said:


> Android is light on resources!!??
> Android stutters even on the best of HW and have the worst possible power management.



If you feel so why do you use a ANDROID based smartphone, you can easily pick up a iphone 3g for the price you paid for a gs2...

Though obviously i agree that android is not the perfect and ideal operating system but it is better than the most available. You are running a VM for the droid whereas a direct implementation on the apple iphone.

I think all apple fanboys should read this before making any more comments . 
HowStuffWorks "iPhone Processor" And i guess that pretty much explains why you find all the UI on a i0s a breeze whereas it is not so on a droid.


----------



## AndroidFan (May 1, 2012)

d3p said:


> Lol
> 
> Andriod is not lightweight OS BTW, thats why every body out here got dual cores & tons of ram to run it smooth. Otherwise everything would have been a Slideshow.



Bro... you should see my Optimus One... It rocks...

Android Rulez!


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 1, 2012)

And also if you decide to tweak droid os with custom rom, you can make the ui quite a breeze to work with and reduce hardware processing significantly..


----------



## ico (May 1, 2012)

Regardless of power management, what Android really excells at is the ease of use and user-friendliness. That's what sets it apart from other players in the market.

Currently iOS and Windows Phone are only for those people who prefer going to South Africa from India via a connecting flight to Japan.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 1, 2012)

d3p said:


> Lol
> 
> Andriod is not lightweight OS BTW, thats why every body out here got dual cores & tons of ram to run it smooth. Otherwise everything would have been a Slideshow.



I should be laughing at you , without any background information you are trolling the forums. Please read carefully and research on topics / comments you post next time. It is okay to commit a mistake by using wrong factual data, but mocking anyone for his/her knowledge is shear noobness.


----------



## red dragon (May 1, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> What i meant to say was that the droid os requires say a 600mhz processor + 256mb ram. To run not exactly smoothly but it can *RUN* But if i tried the same thing with an apple iphone it wont even boot up!
> 
> 
> 
> If you feel so why do you use a ANDROID based smartphone, you can easily pick up a iphone 3g for the price you paid for a gs2...



1.You have no idea what you are talking about.FYI,3GS runs a 600MHz processor,256 MB of RAM and still much more fluid(even on ios5)compared to your cheap Android on GB.

2.I not only use a Android phone but also a recognized developer at XDA.Not only 3GS,I can perfectly afford a couple of 4s also,but that wont change anything about android or ios.

Using the GS2 because like the larger screen and over saturated colour of super AMOLED.


----------



## pranav0091 (May 1, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> No you obviously did not get the point. What i meant to say was that the droid os requires say a 600mhz processor + 256mb ram. To run not exactly smoothly but it can *RUN* But if i tried the same thing with an apple iphone it wont even boot up!
> 
> I think all apple fanboys should read this before making any more comments .
> HowStuffWorks "iPhone Processor" And i guess that pretty much explains why you find all the UI on a i0s a breeze whereas it is not so on a droid.



No. You are getting it all wrong buddy. The top end androids have always needed more resources than either Ios or WP7. And have you actually used the low end droids yourself?

And what is that link supposed to mean? 
its just the barebones implementation of touch sensing explained.. what were you trying to convey?
Its equally valid for any touch device. Iphone is no special case..



NoasArcAngel said:


> I should be laughing at you , without any background information you are trolling the forums. Please read carefully and research on topics / comments you post next time. It is okay to commit a mistake by using wrong factual data, but mocking anyone for his/her knowledge is shear noobness.




Why dont you justify your claims about the OSes relative performances?


----------



## red dragon (May 1, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> And also if you decide to *tweak droid os with custom rom*, you can make the ui quite a *breeze to work with and reduce hardware processing significantly*..


Take it easy mate!
And please enlighten us on how TO TWEAK DROID O.S WITH CUSTOM ROMs


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 1, 2012)

pranav0091 said:


> No. You are getting it all wrong buddy. The top end androids have always needed more resources than either Ios or WP7. And have you actually used the low end droids yourself?
> 
> And what is that link supposed to mean?
> its just the barebones implementation of touch sensing explained.. what were you trying to convey?
> Its equally valid for any touch device. Iphone is no special case..



Yes i have used a droid phone in fact i use a htc wildfire. And it runs pretty smoothly ofcourse not as good as a gs2 or htc one V but it runs pretty well. 

What i was trying to convey was that there is a difference in how both the operating systems work . When you make a touch gesture on a apple device, the processing for that thread is given higher priority than other processes running in the background. The only reason you feel android has a choppy interface is that it treats all processes equally so even on the best hardware you feel its choppy.


----------



## ico (May 1, 2012)

R.I.P. This thread.


----------

